# Masterbuilt 7 in 1. - am I a dummy?   How do you add more wood?



## dman9969 (Sep 21, 2012)

I recently bought a masterbuilt 7 in 1 and I am curious how you add more wood when you are smoking.

I am new to smoking - so sorry if it's a stupid question.

I hook up the propane, have the food on the bottom grate, and see the tiny door that you have to squeeze wood between the water bowl.

Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2012)

dman, morning....  I went to the description of the smoker on Amazon and I can't find where anyone adds wood to their units in the reviews...  Can you reconfigure the racks so there is room behind the door to put wood in ??


----------



## dman9969 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey Dave - thanks for the reply.  

Here is a pic of where the pan is and the flame disc bowl.   The pan is what only gives a little bit of room.  













masterbuilt 2.jpg



__ dman9969
__ Sep 21, 2012






And, here is a pic of the tiny door on the side.  













masterbuilt-m7p.jpg



__ dman9969
__ Sep 21, 2012






I do know that it's an "all in one" unit and I bought it to "try out" smoking before investing the money in a bigger unit, but I am curious how you can smoke for an extended period of time if you can't really add any mesquite.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2012)

Will tongs and smaller chunks of wood make it accessible ?? Not having one of those units, it is difficult to give credible advice...  Sorry ...  

Dave


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 21, 2012)

This is from a Gander mountain review

*Comments about Masterbuilt Master 10.5-Quart 7-In-1 Smoker and Grill*:

I am replacing my old MB 7 snd 1. I got 4 years out of the old one. It has been outside with no cover. I purchased a 10 gallon pot and have fried multiple turkeys every Thanksgiving and Christmas. I have smoked ribs and pork shoulders. It cooks chicken, burgers, steak and pork loins well, with charcaol and/or gas. I always smoke ribs using charcoal and use the propane to keep the temperature constant. If your woodchips are burning, make sure soak them in water for 30 min prior to putting them on the coals. *The waterpan is close to the coals but you can fit additional coals using a spatula thru the door.* I will remedy with my next MB 7 and 1 by putting the waterpan on the bottom rack and use one of the old rack directly on the waterpan (creating a middle rack so to speak). For the money and versatility this is a got to have grill. Happy Grilling!

Bottom Line Yes, I would recommend this to a friend

Another reviewer said he was going to move his water pan to the bottom rack and add another rack to replace the cooking space.


----------



## dman9969 (Sep 21, 2012)

@ Woodcutter - Thanks for the tip.  I will try a spatula and see if I can squeeze some wood in there.  

@ Dave - thanks for the help!


----------



## dman9969 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys - First smoke turned out great!













photo (38).JPG



__ dman9969
__ Oct 5, 2012


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 6, 2012)

That looks tasty!


----------

